# Pflanzen richtig im Teich pfanzen



## Truth82 (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich bin total verwirrt was die Bepflanzung der Teichpflanzen angeht. Kurz gefragt: Wie pflanze ich die Pflanzen richtig ein?

Also ich habe mehrere Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt mit Teich erde und habe oben drauf Kies gelegt. Den Pflanzkorb habe ich dann in den Teich in den anderen Kies gesetzt damit der Pflanzkorb etwas mehr Halt hat. War das falsch?

Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich am Besten eine Ufermatte nutzen soll damit sich die Pflanzen verwurzelt, aber ich verstehe nicht wie das gehen soll. Ich kann doch nicht die Ufermatte ins Wasser legen und dann die Pflanze einfach los drauf stellen. 

Wixhtig: es geht mir nicht um die Pflanzen außerhalb des Beckens sondern im die Pflanzen ab 15 cm. Weiter unten habe ich noch eine Seerose u andere Pflanzen.

Ich bitte um eure Infos, Ratschläge, Erfahrungen etc.

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2016)

Truth, 
ein richtig oder falsch gibt es eigentlich nicht, daß macht jeder anders, und hält es für richtig 
Wenn ich Pflanzen einsetze, dann komplett mit nackter Wurzel auf die Ufermatte, oder auf die Folie. 
Die Wurzeln beschwere ich mit einigen Feldsteinen, sodaß sie nicht aufschmimmen können. 
Erde kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da im Teich ja schon genug Dreck herumschwimmt. 
Mit Pflanzkorb geht natürlich auch, ohne Erde, nur Steine um die Pflanze . 
Ich behaupte nie nich, daß das richtig sei, aber so mache ich das


----------



## muh.gp (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

Teicherde ist eigentlich ein Marketing-Gag, der vollkommen überflüssig ist. Also weg lassen und Geld sparen...


----------



## jule (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo! Ich kann dir sagen wie ICH es nicht mehr machen werde... 

Ich habe letztes Jahr einige Pflanzen eingesetzt - Körbchen, Zeitung rein, Teicherde mit Sand gemischt, Pflanze dazu und Steinchen drauf, dann an die Stelle die laut Beschreibung gut geeignet ist.  Tja,  das war nix  5 der eingesetzten Töpfe habe ich inzwischen (ohne jegliches Zeichen einer Pflanze) wieder entnommen. Die Pflanzen hingegen die ich nur lose "gepflanzt" habe, sind alle prima gekommen und auch jetzt sind sie schon wieder zu sehen. Sie suchen sich ihren Platz - denn einige habe ich auch nur ins Wasser gelegt. 

Viel Erfolg dir - ach so, das mit der Ufermatte (falls aus Kokos) solltest du wohl besser lassen. Die verrottet und bringen damit u.U. eben wieder Probleme.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde auf meine Ufermatten nicht mehr verzichten. Meine sind jetzt das vierte Jahr im Teich und inzwischen mit __ Moos, Gräsern und allen möglichen anderen Pflanzen bewachsen. Das Material ist wie am ersten Tag, keine Anzeichen von Zerfall. Ich habe die grünen, die ein bisschen wie Kunstrasen aussehen. Und nicht nur der Bewuchs ist schön, sie schützen auch noch meine Teichfolie am Rand vor Sonnenlicht und sonstigen Gefahren von außen.    

Meine Pflanzen habe ich in Pflanzstrümpfe gesetzt. Sand, bisschen Lehm und kleiner Kies und die Pflanzen wachsen wunderbar.


----------



## Truth82 (27. Apr. 2016)

Ok die meisten haben mir jetzt gesagt, dass sie ihre Pflanzen ohne Korb einsetzen.
Wenn ich jetzt eine Ufermatte einsetzen würde, müsste ich den ganzen kies wieder rausnehmen. Ich überlege jetzt auch gerade die Pflanzen lose in dem Kies am Rande des Teiches einzusetzen. Die Pflanzen hätten so auch die Möglichkeit sich auszubreiten u das ist auch das was ich möchte.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2016)

Eckige Mörtelkübel, große Mörteleimer oder Pflanztaschen in Boschungsmatten. Mörtelkübel unten eine 10cm Lehmschicht und da drüber Sand/Feinkies. Da rein die Pflanzen oder Seerosen. In die Pflanztaschen Feinkies und dann Pflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2016)

Truth82 schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt auch gerade die Pflanzen lose in dem Kies am Rande des Teiches einzusetzen.



Mach das doch so  Bei den Ufermatten geht es meistens darum, daß die Folie nicht in " blanco " der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, oder im Winter
vom scharfkantigen Eis dürchlöchert wird. Wenn Du alles mit Kies abgedeckt hast, kann ihr ja auch nichts passieren


----------

